# Be safe during those winter road trips.



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Good suggestions all. When I lived in northern Ontario, I never left town without a sleeping bag and heavy parka plus arctic ('snowmobile') boots. Don't wear them while driving. I still make sure my 'wardrobe' is suitable for the weather outside, not inside, my truck. Cel phones weren't a thing back then and even today coverage can be non-existent in some areas.

I would add a shovel to the list as well as emergency-type candles. They will actually warm the interior and provide psychological comfort. Plus extra windshield washer antifreeze.

I read an article years and years ago by somebody I think with the Colorado department of highways on how to manage your heater/defroster depending on the temperature and type of snowfall. It can sometime be better to keep the windshield cold so the snow doesn't stick and force you to go thru gallons of washer fluid, even to the point of physically blocking the defroster vents.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good suggestions, although, any bottled water should be kept in a "playmate cooler", or equivalent, because left out in a cold car, it will be an ice block.

A cooler, will either keep things cold in summer, or insulate lunch in winter, so that it can still be consumed.


ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

And some wonder why I love the South. I do like our winters, but they aren't as extreme as northern winters. Good suggestions.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

No mention of snow tires yet. Perhaps if more people would actually use real snow tires there wouldn't be so many getting stranded. 

Years ago my dentist had a new BMW 5 series with all wheel drive. We talked about cars whenever I would go in for a checkup. One visit a few weeks after a particularly heavy snow storm I noticed that his BMW was no longer in the parking lot, but saw a new Range Rover with the same plates. Turns out that he got stuck in the snow storm while driving his all wheel drive BMW and decided to trade it in for the Range Rover, thinking that this new vehicle would prevent him from getting stuck in the snow. I asked if he had snow tires on the BMW at the time and he did not, just the normal all season tires. Told him that my rear wheel drive car had no problems during the snow storm because I was running on dedicated snow tires. I think a light bulb went off in his head when he realized that his new Range Rover also had all season tires.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I run Studded Snow Tires, in Winter, have to get them off in April, back on in September. 

Have 2 sets of wheels, so it's simple to jack up the 4X4, and swap tires.

I just figured that snow tires were a given in this thread, but as you stated even the well educated ain't got no sense, sometimes. 

And even a 4X4 with snow tires will get stuck, if you attempt the impossible. 


ED


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Good point about winter tires. 'All season' tires was one of the biggest marketing scams pulled on the consumer. Some OEM tires are biased (no pun intended) to maximize fuel ratings and are absolutely useless in the winter. Actually, even the term 'snow tire' is a bit of a misnomer; nowadays it's as much about rubber compounds and temperature as it is about tread patterns.


Last tire change I went with 'all weather' tires on my truck (mountain/snowflake symbol). They're ok but a compromise and a choice I won't likely make again. I also have winter rims for the missus' SUV. A one-time cost and half an hour in the garage twice a year. No studs allowed in my area - northern Ontario only. A potential liability issue that will no doubt raise its head one day will be rentals, which do not install winter tires. Quebec mandates winter tires. 



We live near ski country north of Toronto. Winter weekends on the routes leading to the hills is absolutely frightening and the number of AWD SUVs with 'all season' tires lining the ditches tells the story (having half a clue about how to drive probably has something to do with it as well). A former neighbour is in charge of the imaging department at the regional hospital. He said he never begrudged skiers and snowboarders - they bought him an inground pool.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

While having dedicated winter tires would be ideal, not everyone can afford two sets of wheels/tires or has the space to store the tires not being used at the time.

It would help greatly if people learned the limitations of their vehicles and how to drive in snow.

We have all seen the people who think having a 4WD or AWD means they can drive is snow just like they drive in any other condition.

A while back we had some heavy snowfall in our area. I was driving an 89 Tercel at the time. 

As I was driving home from work, I kept my speed at a level that allowed me to safely navigate the snow packed road. On this stretch of highway, the opposing lanes are separated by a wide median that is normally covered in grass. On this day it was covered in almost 2-feet of snow.

Every so often a vehicle would speed past me. Most were AWD SUVs. I would eventually pass many of those same vehicles spun out in the median and now stuck in the deep snow waiting for a tow truck.

I would just shake my head and go on my merry way.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

chandler48 said:


> And some wonder why I love the South. I do like our winters, but they aren't as extreme as northern winters. Good suggestions.


Preach it brother!!:biggrin2:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Drachenfire said:


> While having dedicated winter tires would be ideal, not everyone can afford two sets of wheels/tires or has the space to store the tires not being used at the time.
> 
> It would help greatly if people learned the limitations of their vehicles and how to drive in snow.
> 
> ...



Absolutely agree that people need to understand and drive within their skill and the vehicle dynamics and road conditions, or stay put. The missus had a scary winter collision a number of years ago and since then doesn't have the same confidence she used to. Me, I'll drive in anything. The only two conditions that concern me are black ice and white-outs. Being retired, we have now have the option of simply staying put if it's looking nasty.


I appreciate that a second set of tires are a cost some may not be able to afford, but in parts of the world where winter conditions are a norm, it is an included cost of driving. I would no more accept that argument if someone chose to drive on bald tires or not fix faulty brakes or steering; simply because it was expensive. Up here, many dealerships and tire dealers now offer free storage.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> I appreciate that a second set of tires are a cost some may not be able to afford, but in parts of the world where winter conditions are a norm, it is an included cost of driving. I would no more accept that argument if someone chose to drive on bald tires or not fix faulty brakes or steering; simply because it was expensive. Up here, many dealerships and tire dealers now offer free storage.


I didn't like paying for another set of wheels, along with four more tires just to be used for about four months. That set me back about $1000 at the time. I look at it a bit differently. If I crash into someone because I didn't have the proper traction that snow tires provide, more than likely the crash damage would cost way more than $1000 to repair, not counting any other vehicles involved. To me, that is more than enough reason to justify the purchase. 

I'm also retired and can pretty much decide to simply stay put during a snow or ice storm. I am confident in my driving ability, but my concern has always been "the other guy" who thinks his new 4 wheel drive pick up truck with an empty bed and all season tires is a snowmobile.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the system my Toyota Tundra has. With normal driving conditions it automatically has traction control but in adverse conditions, whether it be snow,mud,wet surface or sand it has a button to push for limited slip differential. If the engine is killed it automatically defaults back to auto traction control. Other manufacturers may have this or similar also. Traction control has been around for decades but most of those were a full time system. No surprise though, none of that helps stop any better and we're back to studded tires, chains and anti-lock brake systems for that.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We have double row studded tires and run our vehicles in 4-wheel drive full time (except the Subaru's that are AWD, of course.) 

For us, the cost of tires and gas just is worth avoiding the hassle of pulling our seats out of our ass from sliding around everyday.


----------

